# GÓC GIẢI TRÍ > Soft skill >  Lỗi nặng sau khi “nhờ vả” người khác giúp mình

## vipthuhuongictu

*Chúng ta vẫn thường rất nhiệt tình nhờ ai đó giới thiệu mình với người này người kia nhưng sau đó lại “bặt vô âm tín”. Mất gì “của bọ” một lời nhắn tin nhưng chúng ta vẫn liên tục không làm.*

Mùa thu năm ngoái, tôi giúp Daniel, một người quen của gia đình, viết bài luận xin vào trường đại học. Tôi rất lo lắng và cũng háo hức cùng với cậu. Chàng thanh niên hăm hở nộp đơn xin học ở trường mình yêu thích nhất. Các trường bắt đầu gửi giấy thông báo trúng tuyển từ cách đây một tháng, vào ngày 15/12, nhưng cho tới giờ tôi vẫn chưa biết là Daniel có được nhận hay không.

​Tôi từng có bài báo viết về ba bước chính khi nhờ người khác giúp đỡ. Thực ra là có một bước thứ 4 nữa - và bước này xảy ra sau khi bạn lên tiếng nhờ họ: đó là cập nhật thông tin.

Trước hai tình huống sau, bạn sẽ cảm thấy thế nào khi:

- Andrew, một người bạn thân, nhờ bạn liên hệ anh ấy với người chị họ Stephanie của bạn hiện đang làm quản lý marketing cấp cao tại một công ty lớn. Bạn gửi email giới thiệu hai người với nhau. Nhiều tháng trôi qua. Một tuần trước khi tới LA thăm Stephnie, bạn mới chợt nhận ra rằng Andrew đã quên không cập nhật cho bạn tin tức về mối quan hệ giữa họ.

- Lindsey, một đồng nghiệp tin cậy, nhờ bạn giới thiệu cô với một trong số các khách hàng của bạn. Bạn vui vẻ giúp đỡ cô ấy. Trong 6 tuần tiếp theo, Lindsey gửi cho bạn không dưới 3 email để thông báo với bạn sự tiến triển trong mối quan hệ của cô với người khách hàng đó, và cuối cùng cô cảm ơn bạn vì đã giới hiệu (cô đã giành được một hợp đồng!)

Rõ ràng là cả Daniel và Andrew đều thất bại vì họ đã không (hay đơn giản là quên) thông báo cho tôi biết về tình hình kết quả. Tuy có thể gạt điều đó sang bên và cho rằng đấy chỉ là hình thức, song thực tế là tôi sẽ phải suy nghĩ rất kỹ trước khi quyết định giúp đỡ họ một lần nữa.



Bài học rút ra: Đừng để những người ra tay giúp đỡ bạn phải băn khoăn về kết quả việc làm của bạn. Làm như thế thật thô lỗ, không hay, và có thể đem lại cho bạn những hệ quả tiêu cực.

*Cách cập nhật thông tin hợp lý thực ra rất đơn giản:* dù kết quả có thế nào, dù thông tin tốt hay xấu, hãy cập nhật diễn biến cho họ và chia sẻ về những gì đã xảy ra. Trong trường hợp Daniel, cậu nên làm thế này:

- Chào chị Jodi. Chị vẫn khỏe chứ? Em gọi để thông báo cho chị một tin vui: Em đã được nhận vào trường Harvard rồi, và giờ đây em đang rất háo hức đón chờ ngày nhập trường. Cám ơn chị rất nhiều vì đã giúp đỡ em. Em có quà cho chị đấy. Mùa thu tới em sẽ gửi tặng chị một chiếc áo phông từ Boston. Em chào chị. Daniel.

- Chào Jodi, chị có khỏe không? Em gọi để thông báo cho chị một tin không hay là em đã bị trượt trường Harvard rồi. Tuy có thất vọng, nhưng em rất biết ơn những gì chị đã làm cho em. Em đang hoàn thiện các đơn xin học khác trong tuần này và sẽ thông báo tình hình cho chị vào đầu năm tới. Một lần nữa, xin cảm ơn chị và chúc chị năm mới vui vẻ. Daniel.

Công việc của tôi không liên quan gì tới kết quả quá trình xin học của Daniel, nhưng trường hợp của Andrew lại khác. Tôi đã dùng uy tín của mình để giới thiệu anh ta với Stephanie. Việc anh ta không cho tôi biết diễn biến của mối quan hệ giữa hai người đã đẩy tôi vào trạng thái "mù mờ", làm khó cho tôi: Tôi không biết mình nên cám ơn Stephanie vì đã dành thời gian giúp đỡ Andrew hay phải xin lỗi chị ấy vì Andrew đã không liên lạc. Chỉ cần đặt chế độ nhắc nhở trong hòm thư, Daniel đã có thể nhớ ra rằng mình nên cập nhật thông tin cho tôi sau đó một vài tuần.

Và bất luận kết quả ra sao, Andrew vẫn hoàn toàn có thể thông báo tình hình cho tôi:

- Jodi, cám ơn chị vì đã giới thiệu tôi với Stephanie. Chúng tôi đã nói chuyện với nhau tuần trước, và cô ấy giúp đỡ tôi rất nhiều. Tôi biết là cô ấy rất bận, nên tôi thực sự cảm kích việc chị vẫn "liều" giúp tôi. Tháng tới tôi sẽ tới LA và hẹn đi uống nước cùng cô ấy; tôi sẽ thông báo cho chị biết tình hình. Hy vọng sớm gặp lại chị. Andrew.

- Jodi, một lần nữa xin cám ơn cô vì đã giới thiệu tôi với Stephanie. Nhưng không may là vì lịch trình khác nhau mà chúng tôi vẫn chưa thu xếp nói chuyện với nhau được. Dù sao, tôi cũng đánh giá cao cơ hội này; tôi sẽ thông tin cho cô khi nào chúng tôi có thể gặp gỡ. Andrew.

Suy cho cùng, ai cũng muốn công sức mình bỏ ra được trân trọng và được thông tin đầy đủ. Một lời nhắn ngắn gọn để cập nhật tình hình có thể giúp bạn củng cố thêm nữa cho một mối quan hệ hai chiều thay vì làm hỏng một mối giao hảo. Và nếu bạn không mua bánh gửi làm quà cho tôi như Lindsey, thì điều đó cũng chẳng sao.

----------

